# Bosnian (BCS): Valentine's day wishes



## katie_here

_Split from here._

Hi,  I'm Katie and I'm just in the beginnings of learning Serbian.  I came to this thread via google search engine and found this subject quite interesting, especially the last transcribed song.  Also I think this forum will help me learn more Serbian. 

The reason I want to add to this thread is this.  I need some help in writing just the right thing to a Bosnian man whom I hope to have a relationship with.  I will be visiting him in his home town next month, but in the meantime, I would like to send him a valentines card with something along the lines of  how I miss his company, how special he is to me and how much I long to see him again.   

Love is a bit too much at the moment, I don't want to scare the poor guy off,   but would like him to know how much I care.  (we are both in our 40's so something age appropriate would be great,  don't want him to think I'm silly!.  )  

Could anyone help. 

I would really appreciate it if you could.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Katie, 

Welcome!

It will be much easier if you tell us what approximately you would write in English. We know next to nothing about your relationship with that man.

Also bear in mind that the holiday is a relative novelty in Slavic countries; he is probably not used to receiving Valentine wishes and may be puzzled about your motives etc.


----------



## katie_here

Thanks,  this is why I wanted to ask first, before I go ahead and do something.  (don't want him to think he's met some crazy english woman!!) 

I would basically say that Valentines day is a tradition in England where lovers send greetings to each other. 

and I would like to tell you, of how much I care about you, and long spend some time with you.   You are special to me and I wanted you to know that.  

With much love. 


thanks Jana


----------



## mdzaja

Hi,

I'll try to translate it: "U Engleskoj je tradicija da zaljubljeni šalju pozdrave jedni drugima na Valentinovo. Željela bih da ti kažem da mi je stalo do tebe....(well, I'm not sure what do you mean by "and long spend some time with you"? Can you explain it better please.)....i želim da znaš da si za mene poseban. S ljubavlju."


----------



## katie_here

Thanks,  its okay now.  I've had a reply already and the card has been sent.


but because you asked...

long to spend some time with you means 

long = yearn,    really want to.   

when you haven't seen someone in a long time and you really want to see them again and be with them.    

thats what it means.


----------



## Duya

mdzaja said:


> well, I'm not sure what do you mean by "and long spend some time with you"? Can you explain it better please.



Here, word "long" is used in its more obscure form -- as a verb.  (http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/long#Verb) It means "to wish, desire, await". Thus "...and long spend some time with you" could be translated as "..._i da bih željela da provodim vrijeme s tobom_".


----------



## mdzaja

katie_here said:


> Thanks,  its okay now.  I've had a reply already and the card has been sent.
> 
> 
> but because you asked...
> 
> long to spend some time with you means
> 
> long = yearn,    really want to.
> 
> when you haven't seen someone in a long time and you really want to see them again and be with them.
> 
> thats what it means.



Thank you for the explanation. I really haven't met that word before, at least not in that context.


----------



## mdzaja

Duya, thanks for link, it's useful one, I didn't know that 'long' can be use as a verb.


----------



## katie_here

more than likely, I think I would probably use a lot of words that don't have the same meaning in another language, hence my need to learn about how other languages are spoken. 

Sometimes when I've used a language translator program on the internet, it doesn't recognise words I am using and I have to think of it in another way, and then I worry that the direct translation won't mean the same thing. 

its all so confusing sometimes.


----------

